# Will Trump win Dec 19 election ?



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Dec 19th the delegate s of the electorate will vote. If they vote for Trump he will win. However they can vote for Hillary when they choose. which they would pay a small fine. Which we can be sure the Clinton supporters will pay.

Will people have no right to have a say in their future or will only government ?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The delegates are regular folks who have to live with their neighbors, who are mostly Trump voters except in the big urban centers.

I expect they will do their duty and vote for Trump, or they might want to have the moving van already packed and ready to go.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I didn't know they had a choice. Aren't they obliged to vote according to the results of the Nov 8 election?


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

No

there is a petition with over 2 million signed to not vote for Trump on Dec 19
Some of the petition reads

Mr Trump not suitable, his hunt for scapegoat among Americans, his impulsiveness, bullying, lying his tales of sexual assult & his utter lack of experience make him a danger to the Republic.

Secretary of state Clinton has received more votes & should be president.

Hillary in her purple suit did not lose gracefully should speak up against petition


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Only in some States and some districts in some States, delegates are not bound to the election results. 

Even in States where they are bound by the results, the penalty for civil disobedience is a fine.......and that is kind of strange.

Some Clinton supporters are pouring over the regulations and plan on lobbying specific places they think they have a chance.

I would put their chances midway between zero and none at all.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Maybe Soros could give each delegate that votes for Clinton a couple of million dollars and a villa in Spain.

It would probably cost him about $200 million to get enough votes, give or take.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> I didn't know they had a choice. Aren't they obliged to vote according to the results of the Nov 8 election?


Nope, this is another reason why the electoral college is silly.

Of course, Trump will be elected.


----------



## capricorn (Dec 3, 2013)

there is zero chance this happens.
talking about protests, imagine the response if this came to pass.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

andrewf said:


> Nope, this is another reason why the electoral college is silly.
> .


Very silly!


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

It's the United States. A union of States. They vote state by state. If one does it by popular vote, the authority of the states is undermined.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Pluto said:


> It's the United States. A union of States. They vote state by state. If one does it by popular vote, the authority of the states is undermined.


Saw a clip on the news yesterday that Hillary said the reason she lost the election was the last minute investigation by the FBI, that put a corrupted stigma around her that perhaps made some voters reconsider last minute. Even if the head of the FBI announced that they didn't find any impropriety with her emails, however, the damage to what little reputation as a presidential candidate she had, was done a couple days before election day.

Not sure what they can do now, pretty hard to sue the gov't (FBI), and she was partly responsible for what she did not to use a secure server as S of S. Pretty naive of her not to think of this before it happened. I guess she will be the "role model" for the next female presidential candidate in the future as what NOT to do.

Hard to tell with Trump though. He could self destruct (like he almost did in his campaign) if his bullying tendencies surface again once he takes office. I doubt very much that he will end up in the top 10, more like the bottom 10 of the 45 presidents the US has had, or will have when he takes office. 


I got a good laugh out of this:

Heard him on an 60 Minutes interview.."yes, I'm still planning on building that wall..but not everywhere.......because...
he hasn't established who will pay for the wall. 

.....duh! The "Donaid" should just keep his BIG mouth shut..but he won't.



> However, today he confirmed he would when he answered "yes" to whether he really plans to build the wall.
> 
> Mr Trump said the *Mexicans would pay for the wall,* but since Tuesday night the *Mexican government has publicly reminded him they will not be paying for the wall.*





> His transition co-chair, Newt Gingrich, s*aid the wall was "a great campaign device*".
> 
> The President-elect also said the border wall could be *part wall and "some fencing*", in line with what congressional Republicans have proposed.


Chicken wire fencing would probably be sufficient and a lot cheaper too. :highly_amused:



> In an interview with CBS' 60 minutes programme, he said: “What we are going to do is get the people that are criminal and have criminal records, gang members, drug dealers,* where a lot of these people, probably two million, it could be even three million, we are getting them out of our country or we are going to incarcerate.*
> 
> “But we’re getting them out of our country, they’re here illegally.


Yup Donald, if they won't leave because of the cucaraches they are, lock them up. That will be good to add a few trillion to the US National Debt already approaching 19 Trillion. Maybe his legacy as president will be to add a couple more trillion to that debt.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Pluto said:


> It's the United States. A union of States. They vote state by state. If one does it by popular vote, the authority of the states is undermined.


If that's really the case, then there would be no problem with state legislatures/governors selecting the presidential candidate who will receive their electoral votes.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

In just about every system scenario, would not Trump have still won the Presidency ?

Probably only a winner take all system of popular vote would have elected Clinton, but it wouldn't have reflected the views of the country.

If a person had nothing more than a colored electoral map to judge.......they would assume Republicans won easily.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

sags said:


> In just about every system scenario, would not Trump have still won the Presidency ?
> 
> Probably only a winner take all system of popular vote would have elected Clinton, but it wouldn't have reflected the views of the country.
> 
> If a person had nothing more than a colored electoral map to judge.......they would assume Republicans won easily.


You really can't go by electoral maps. Montana does not and should not have more influence than the US NE. Remember, this is supposed to be *demo*cracy, not dirtocracy.

After all, look at the 2015 Canadian election. Is it obvious team red crushed team blue?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The electoral map in November 1972....Nixon 520 electoral votes..........McGovern 17.

View attachment 12905


By August 1974 Nixon was forced to resign. Popularity for politicians is tenuous and fleeting.

Trump should have this map framed and hanging in the Oval Office.

When someone is lobbying him to do something and he refuses, he can just point to the map and say......"and that's why".


----------



## Brain007 (Nov 15, 2016)

in my opinion yes... trump will win in dec 19 election..
but one thing for sure, its the right of USA people to elect their own president..
Stay blessed..

Cheers!
#Brain


----------

